# Who here has or had Voltex?



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, well ive been seeing the name poping up here so who all has or had Voltex, and how did u like them, was it worth ur money...

What did u have, how much did u pay, would u buy it again? Any pics are welcome too!

Thanks!


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ive had a 40" Voltex led lightbar for like 2 years now and not a thing has gone wrong yet. I love it, all worth the $300 i spent on it I have a few pics of it here.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

have the same 48' bar on my truck for the past 2 years. NO issues. worth the 300.00. will def but another if mine breaks!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

20Silverado05;1086144 said:


> Ive had a 40" Voltex led lightbar for like 2 years now and not a thing has gone wrong yet. I love it, all worth the $300 i spent on it I have a few pics of it here.


well i was looking at the same bar last year and i think im going to pull the trigger on one this year seeing i have used my light bar all summer.

thoes pics made my cring thinking of what the truck look like now. hope you got everything all fixed and ins is working with you!


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a 30 or 36 inch voltex. So far it has been ok. For the price it is better than expected.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

20Silverado05;1086144 said:


> Ive had a 40" Voltex led lightbar for like 2 years now and not a thing has gone wrong yet. I love it, all worth the $300 i spent on it I have a few pics of it here.


In the video are those the strobes in the head lights and tail lights from voltex too?


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

XxChevy-HDxX;1086353 said:


> In the video are those the strobes in the head lights and tail lights from voltex too?


Sorry about that no they are not from voltex they are from http://fireoutfitters.com/products/lighting/kits/signal_strobe_kit.htm


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

how are the voltex strrobes do you know? Do u think they are good?


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

XxChevy-HDxX;1086364 said:


> how are the voltex strrobes do you know? Do u think they are good?


By the looks of them I personally wouldnt buy them . They looke like the wires a a bit flimsy and the led structure is not to goot either . Also leds are sensitive to moisture really bad and with them being in parking lights and stuff i wouldnt do it.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Did they have some sort of fire sale last year and try and flood the market? Prices for a 4' amber are $700. You could get a used brand name bar for that, that would prob last longer.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

20Silverado05;1086447 said:


> By the looks of them I personally wouldnt buy them . They looke like the wires a a bit flimsy and the led structure is not to goot either . Also leds are sensitive to moisture really bad and with them being in parking lights and stuff i wouldnt do it.


i guess ill just be running the north amercian signal lights.... I'm gonna buy one of the 23" mini bar lights im trying to decide ethier strobe or rotator's

http://northamericansignalc.thomasn...otating-mini-bars/mbtr-x?&bc=100|1016|3001072

or

http://northamericansignalc.thomasn...trobe-light-bars/mb625-a?&bc=100|1016|3001049


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

chineses junk


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

kitn1mcc;1086563 said:


> chineses junk


I agree with your signature.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

kitn1mcc;1086563 said:


> chineses junk


Well, im only 18, and my bros house along with our shop got destroyed by a tornado in early june... Maybe u saw it on the national news... So i dont have $1000 to spend on a led light bar, cuz im rebuilding a brand new truck that got destroyed...

So have u honestly ever used voltex, or had a friend with them... Or are u just saying that? If u have had a bad experience with them, please tell me and i will understand...

Or if u wanna give me $700 to help me buy some american brand which was most likely made in japan anyway... But im sure its way better for 3x the price ehh?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Why not save the $300 and put it towards rebuilding your shop/bros house if money is tight? Didn't you have insurance on everything? China and Japan are totally different. The japs make good stuff and Chinese make crap copy's of American and Japanese stuff. Id rather buy a product that was made in Japan then USA or China.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Grassman09;1086703 said:


> Why not save the $300 and put it towards rebuilding your shop/bros house if money is tight? Didn't you have insurance on everything? China and Japan are totally different. The japs make good stuff and Chinese make crap copy's of American and Japanese stuff. Id rather buy a product that was made in Japan then USA or China.


His house was insured, and the shop, the 09, but his 99 chevy 2500 wasnt, or his 19 suburban, or his fiances car... and a few mowers, salter, and some other stuff...

Im honestly looking at the $150 bar plus shipping and handling... They already have a another house... and are still looking around... But i want some lights for safety, because accidents are no fun, and some places we plow have idiots...

So have or haven't u used voltex? and i dont see how china's stuff is worse than japans... Just saying your logic... isnt logical... Is any1 else with me on this one?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

There will always be idiots. If you think a $100 or $1000 lights will stop them I've got news for you. It wont. Buy a cheap $25 round revolting light and make some $$$ this winter and when you are in a better spot financially get a nicer expensive one.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Grassman09;1086723 said:


> There will always be idiots. If you think a $100 or $1000 lights will stop them I've got news for you. It wont. Buy a cheap $25 round revolting light and make some $$$ this winter and when you are in a better spot financially get a nicer expensive one.


im just 18, and a senior in highschool, i have money, but am rebuilding a truck, which is expensive... And want a decent lights... like their 48 in rotars...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1086794&posted=1#post1086794


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

kitn1mcc;1086563 said:


> chineses junk


Its not chinese its american the name even says american and the factory is in illinoise i have two magnetic micro burst series strobe lights from them and they are really bright.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

XxChevy-HDxX;1087208 said:


> Its not chinese its american the name even says american and the factory is in illinoise i have two magnetic micro burst series strobe lights from them and they are really bright.


when you google voltrx it is all china. maybe illinois is were the importer is

let me put it this way i know personally who builds the bars at whelen

my liberty had an issue with the I/O board i gave a ring a ling to repair and talk the dept head who i know and went down and had it fixed that day


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I've had my voltex for about a week now and love it, comes with a 1yr warranty and $215 shipped for a 28" led lightbar with 12 lightheads isn't bad at all. Can't even find used whelen for this price! Go on ebay.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Im thinking halogen tho... I like LED light bars, but it seems like u cant see LEDs as easily when its light out... Maybe im nuts... But thats the point my outfitter made to me...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

bump.........


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

bought two voltex bars:

27" for 189 shipped
37" for 250 shipped

my 27" has been flawless and its going on its 3rd season. the 37" had a bad controller, out of warranty, 45 bucks for a new one, no biggie. one of the light modules is partially lit on the 37" after its 2nd season, so ill try and pull it to check the connections. but for what i spent on them, they are good bang for your buck.

for this year we added an 06 350 and checked out the voltex bars again, but their prices increased. the bars are redesigned and supposedly run gen3 leds, but a 39" bar was going to be close to 400 shipped and i found 2 soundoff pinnacles for 480 shipped. if the voltex was going to cost me like 3-350 shipped i wouldve gotten them again.

here is a vid of our 37" on our silverado and a pic of the controller:


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, thanks man... Your right, the prices seem higher from when i looked at them in the past... Nice Truck BTW



ProTouchGrounds;1090106 said:


> bought two voltex bars:
> 
> 27" for 189 shipped
> 37" for 250 shipped
> ...


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

EGLC;1087424 said:


> I've had my voltex for about a week now and love it, comes with a 1yr warranty and $215 shipped for a 28" led lightbar with 12 lightheads isn't bad at all. Can't even find used whelen for this price! Go on ebay.


Gets some pics of that thing for us


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

Good or bad? Voltex 150 watt led 6 head or just get e series from strobes n more?


----------



## orinicklawncare (Nov 10, 2011)

i have the red hawk visors and they are bright and the controller is easy to use i will buy voltex from now on


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

no comments?


----------



## slicksierra (Oct 16, 2011)

i run there surface mount linear amber and white led strobes. Out of 4 light heads, 3 still work after 2+ years. Good stuff but there LED hideaway look cheap imo


----------



## tomx20 (Jan 10, 2011)

I used to sell a lot of Voltex products when I first started dealing emergency warning lights. I mainly dealt with the 8-module warning bar and the 2 visor lights. Out of over 75 lights sold, I only had 1 warranty issue that was fixed quickly.

I can say, however, that I had to move away from their products since they weren't as bright as I wanted. Voltex utilizes 1/2 watt LEDs where as the industry standard now is 1-watt. I was able to find another brand to offer my customers that was both 1-watt and just as inexpensive (if not more) than Voltex products.


----------



## slicksierra (Oct 16, 2011)

the products i had were linear light heads that were advertised as 1w


----------



## tomx20 (Jan 10, 2011)

slicksierra;1428829 said:


> the products i had were linear light heads that were advertised as 1w


They may have started using 1W LEDs since I stopped dealing for them.


----------

